# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Game Online - MMO >  Celadon City Dự án nhận giải thưởng dự án bất động

## ailopdiu

Celadon City - Dự án nhận giải thưởng dự án bất động sản hấp dẫn nhất năm 2016 do độc giả Báo đầu tư bình chọn - được phát triển bởi Gamuda Land, nhà phát triển bất động sản đến từ Malaysia với hơn 40 năm đầu tư và phát triển các dự án lớn trên toàn thế giới. 

CĂN HỘ XANH TẠI DỰ ÁN CELADON CITY CAM KẾT ĐÁP ỨNG 100% NHU CẦU CỦA KHÁCH HÀNG: Ở NGAY, NHẬN NHÀ TRONG TƯƠNG LAI, ĐẦU TƯ 

*TIN MỚI*: Khu Căn hộ đẳng cấp Emeral thuộc khu đô thị Xanh Celadon City 

ĐIỀU NỔI BẬT GÌ CHỈ CÓ Ở KHU CĂN HỘ EMERALD (Ngọc Bích) dự án Celadon City: 

1. CHÚ TRỌNG KHÔNG GIAN SỐNG XANH: tổng diện tích Emerald: 4.8ha, mật độ xây dựng 28%, với 26 tiện ích nội khu Emerald: 3,5ha, tiện ích nội khu dự án Celadon City: 56ha với 16ha công viên (chi tiết 26 tiện ích nội khu Emerald: file ảnh đính kèm) 

2. EMERALD SANG TRỌNG, ĐẲNG CẤP, AN TOÀN, BẢO MẬT: 

- Khu khép kín với thẻ từ, với 3 lớp bảo vệ , hệ thống liên lạc thông minh intercom cho phép cư dân xác nhận khách mời ra vào được đặt tại quầy tiếp tân và bảo vệ 
- Bàn giao thiết bị căn hộ được nhập khẩu hoàn toàn từ ĐỨC 
- Quầy tiếp tân đón khách sang trọng EMERAL 
- 26 tiện ích nội khu Emerald, hồ bơi nội khu Emerald 500m2, Sport Club nội khu Celadon hơn 3ha 
- Tư vấn thiết kế bởi đội ngũ chuyên gia Singapo: với 100% căn hộ có ban công, cảnh quan cũng được nâng cấp và tiêu chuẩn hóa cho phong cách sống hiện đại, gần gũi thiên nhiên, mang tính kết nối cộng đồng cũng như giữa các thế hệ trong gia đình 
- Hệ thống SMART HOME (hệ thống điều khiển thiết bị căn hộ thông minh) 

3. CĂN HỘ THIẾT KẾ ĐA DẠNG, ĐẲNG CẤP SANG TRỌNG: 

Căn hộ với thiết kế 50m2 - 200m2 từ 1 phòng ngủ đến 4 phòng ngủ, giá từ 1,3 tỷ đến 5 tỷ phù hợp cho từng lựa chọn của bạn (tất cả căn hộ điều có ban công, phòng ngủ thông thoáng với thiên nhiên) 

ĐẶC BIỆT CÓ CĂN HỘ DUPLEX (1 trệt 1 lửng) thiết kế độc đáo, ấn tượng. 

LƯU Ý: 
- NHẬN GIỮ CHỔ ĐỢT ĐẦU TIÊN VỚI NHIỀU ƯU ĐÃI LỚN NHẤT TỪ TRƯỚC ĐẾN NAY 
- NẾU KHÁCH HÀNG MUỐN Ở NGAY HÃY ĐẾN VỚI KHU RUBY CỦA CHÚNG TÔI, CAM KẾT ĐÁP ỨNG 100% NHU CẦU CỦA QUÝ KHÁCH HÀNG 

“Trăm nghe không bằng một thấy”. 
Liên hệ Phòng kinh doanh chủ đầu tư Gamuda Land, để tìm hiểu thêm thông tin chi tiết cho sự lựa chọn của quý khách hàng và cập nhật thông tin chính xác, nhanh nhất. 

suất ngoại giao chung cư 110 cầu giấy - suất ngoại giao 110 cầu giấy - suất ngoại giao căn hộ 110 cầu giấy

----------

